# Nyereri (Ruti Island) colors



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought a dozen of these guys a year ago, they are all about 2.5 inches now and starting to color up. Do the females ever show stripes? If not, it looks like all 12 of these guys are GUYS.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

same as mine. i bought 10 ruti from czech imports...1 died, left 9 now they are 2-2.5inch too.
they seems to be all males!!! 
only 2 males are orangie... not red...
the rest are yellow and very dark (black)!!!
they are very aggressive to each other!
do u have pictures of your male ruti?

thanks


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

20 photos and only 1 was worth a hoot. They are all starting to get their orange and are starting to chase each other all over the tank.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello jeff,

sorry dont get offended...
your ruti looked worse than mine....
but i think could be due to camera or lightling.

actaully i am quite dissapointed with my ruti colors....
i have seen P.nyerreri Makobe before in Thailand bangkok, they are so RED like saltwater Flame Angels!!!
maybe i should go bangkok again to get them...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's all about the tank mates. I have one Igombe Island with females in a mbuna tank and he is dark red/black. I have one Igombe Island in an all-male tank and is pink/green.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ,
yes agreed when 2 of more ruti in the same tank they look darker due to aggression etc....
when keep singly in all male tank, they look like jeff's picture....

but i do think that ruti has the least red among P.nyerreri. i should say orangie instead of red. ruti has more yellow.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have experience with Ruti, but I had "Mwanza Red" for awhile, and one of the females was marked and colored so well I thought for sure it must be a sub-dom male. But then she held! Sadly, she didn't hold to term and the male died soon after, so I never got any fry from her.


----------

